# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker  DC-Unlocker ..1180 Unlock Huawei EC5377, FREE Huawei bootloader codes by IMEI and ++

## mohamed73

Added unlock support :  *Routers:* T-Mobile 4G HotSpot Z64
Unlock ZTE MF64
Huawei EC5377 (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])  *Modems:*
Pantech UML290VW (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Huawei E173Eu-1 11.126.16.00.994 customized Movitel  *Phones:*
ZTE WP750 
Added *LG Factory unlock codes by IMEI* (15 min) (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Improved *FREE Huawei Factory codes* provide time, now about 1 min.
Added *FREE (for dongle users) Huawei Bootloder factory code by IMEI* (about 1 min) 
Huawei bootloader code for limited time, *FREE for anyone* (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

